# Spud's Gear



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Speakers:
_-All Klipsch speakers in the process of DIY veneering with African Quilted Bubinga-_
(2) Klipsch RF-5 Tower Fronts
(2) Klipsch RF-3 Tower Surrounds
Klipsch RC-3II Center Channel
Velodyne SPL1200 Subwoofer
Working on a DIY Rotary Sub, but I've been busy and haven't done much on it lately _*Will complete rotary upon moving to new house. Having a spare room to act as an IB is honestly one of the main contingencies regarding which location I choose move into _

Projector: 
PLUS U2-1130 on a DIY blackout screen
DIY Animorphic lense- If you haven't seen one, check out the projector forum, it's a huge improvement!

Source Equipment:
Onkyo Integra DTR-5.5 Receiver
Magnavox Blu Ray player from a WalMart discontinued product sale
HDFury3 HDMI-RGB converter (which I HIGHLY recommend, it changed my theater forever!)
GammaX shadow enhancer (another excellent product from the HDFury guys)


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice setup Spud. I am a Klipsch fan. You added a nice subwoofer as well. Good choice.

matteo


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Matt, I kinda got lucky with buying the sub when I had _no clue_ what I was doing haha; Sometimes hasty, uneducated choices based on name alone work out afterall! As for Klipsch.. :T


-Opening post updated with more visual equipment!-


----------

